# ivman, USB HD, HAL

## jmanko

I've tried hal version 0.5.5.1-r3 and 0.5.7.1 with ivman-0.6.12/udev-096-r1, but neither hal version worked with ivman for automounting a USB HD I have.  I included some output below.  Nothing is mount under /media, and I don't see anything for mounting manually in /dev.  I didn't set up any custom reules for ivman.  Are I supposed to? Any ideas?  Thanks.

```

From /var/log/messages

Aug 29 13:23:11 bu usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Aug 29 13:23:11 bu usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 29 13:23:11 bu scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Aug 29 13:23:11 bu usb-storage: device found at 4

Aug 29 13:23:11 bu usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Aug 29 13:23:16 bu Vendor: FUJITSU   Model: MHT2040AH         Rev: 0811

Aug 29 13:23:16 bu Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Aug 29 13:23:16 bu usb-storage: device scan complete

Aug 29 13:23:16 bu scsi.agent[9852]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

```

```
# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               18756  0

usb_storage            39108  0

scsi_mod               86596  1 usb_storage

ehci_hcd               27016  0

uhci_hcd               20684  0

usbcore               113536  5 ohci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

```
# ls /dev

adsp      hda3       mixer  ram9        tty13  tty31  tty5   ttyS1

agpgart   hdc        null   random      tty14  tty32  tty50  ttyS2

audio     hpet       port   rd          tty15  tty33  tty51  ttyS3

bus       hw_random  ptmx   rtc         tty16  tty34  tty52  urandom

cdrom     initctl    pts    sequencer   tty17  tty35  tty53  vcs

cdrw      input      ram0   sequencer2  tty18  tty36  tty54  vcs1

console   kmem       ram1   shm         tty19  tty37  tty55  vcs12

core      kmsg       ram10  snapshot    tty2   tty38  tty56  vcs7

disk      log        ram11  snd         tty20  tty39  tty57  vcsa

dri       loop       ram12  sound       tty21  tty4   tty58  vcsa1

dsp       loop0      ram13  stderr      tty22  tty40  tty59  vcsa12

dvd       loop1      ram14  stdin       tty23  tty41  tty6   vcsa7

fb        loop2      ram15  stdout      tty24  tty42  tty60  zero

fb0       loop3      ram2   tts         tty25  tty43  tty61

fbsplash  loop4      ram3   tty         tty26  tty44  tty62

fd        loop5      ram4   tty0        tty27  tty45  tty63

full      loop6      ram5   tty1        tty28  tty46  tty7

hda       loop7      ram6   tty10       tty29  tty47  tty8

hda1      mem        ram7   tty11       tty3   tty48  tty9

hda2      misc       ram8   tty12       tty30  tty49  ttyS0

```

```
# ivman

manager.c:1004 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1004 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_usbraw wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1004 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1004 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

manager.c:1004 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

```

```
# lshal

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.version_bcd = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  usb_device.speed_bcd = 294912  (0x48000)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.max_power = 96  (0x60)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 51  (0x33)  (int)

  info.product = 'USB 2.0 IDE Adapter'  (string)

  usb_device.product = 'USB 2.0 IDE Adapter'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Genesys Logic, Inc.'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Genesys Logic, Inc.'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 1794  (0x702)  (int)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 1507  (0x5e3)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4'  (string)

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_usbraw'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_usbraw'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/004'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usbraw.device = '/dev/bus/usb/004/004'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Raw Device Access'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'usbraw'} (string list)

  info.category = 'usbraw'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/usb_device/usbdev4.4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)

  usb.interface.protocol = 80  (0x50)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.linux.driver = 'usb-storage'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0'  (string)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.vendor_id = 1507  (0x5e3)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 1794  (0x702)  (int)

  usb.vendor = 'Genesys Logic, Inc.'  (string)

  usb.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 51  (0x33)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 96  (0x60)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 294912  (0x48000)  (int)

  usb.version_bcd = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)

  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/host2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/scsi_host/host2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)

  scsi.vendor = 'FUJITSU'  (string)

  scsi.model = 'MHT2040AH'  (string)

  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)

  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host'  (string)

  info.bus = 'scsi'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0'  (string)

```

----------

## jmanko

I'm looking at the ivman and HAL websites, but there does not seem to be any activity.  Are the problems with ivman and HAL just a Gentoo thing?  Everything seems to be working except for the actualy mounting. Is there a good resource available for ivman rules.  Maybe I just need to create some for this device.  Does HAL need rules to be added?

----------

## Olis

 *jmanko wrote:*   

> I've tried hal version 0.5.5.1-r3 and 0.5.7.1 with ivman-0.6.12/udev-096-r1, but neither hal version worked with ivman for automounting a USB HD I have.  I included some output below.  Nothing is mount under /media, and I don't see anything for mounting manually in /dev.  I didn't set up any custom reules for ivman.  Are I supposed to? Any ideas?  Thanks.

 

This won't help you very much, but I have the same problem at the moment. Also with a Genesys Logic USB device, hope this isn't the reason   :Rolling Eyes: .

Everything worked fine until recently, but I'm not sure whether it was a new kernel, new dbus, new hal or ivman that broke automount on my system.

I'm running Kernel 2.6.17-r4, hal 0.5.7-r1, dbus 0.61-r1, udev 087-r1, pmount 0.9.9 and ivman 0.6.12.

Olis

----------

## jmanko

Ok, I've compiled my system with the latest kernel, 2.6.17-r7, and I now get a /dev/sda device.  Manually mounting works fine, but HAL is not detecting this device as mountable (I think). 

I found this link: http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/HintsAndTips/HAL

Notice this statement (could this be my problem? - I know it's from 2005):

 *Quote:*   

> Ivman rules to add devices to your panel
> 
>     * For this to work, HAL needs this small patch applied:
> 
> --- hal-0.5.4/hald/linux2/blockdev.c    2005-08-10 06:05:58.000000000 -0300
> ...

 

Doing an lshal:

```
# lshal

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.product = 'MHT2040AH'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'FUJITSU'  (string)

  storage.removable = false  (bool)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0'  (string)

  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.firmware_version = '0811'  (string)

  storage.serial = 'FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'  (string)

  storage.vendor = 'FUJITSU'  (string)

  storage.model = 'MHT2040AH'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_6888B4A788B47562'

  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)

  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-storage-mount', 'hal-system-storage-unmount', 'hal-system-storage-eject'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)

  volume.ignore = false  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_6888B4A788B47562'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 7  (0x7)  (int)

  info.product = 'mapower'  (string)

  volume.size = 39999504384  (0x950280000)  (uint64)

  volume.num_blocks = 78124032  (0x4a81400)  (int)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.label = 'mapower'  (string)

  volume.uuid = '6888B4A788B47562'  (string)

  volume.fsversion = '3.1'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'ntfs'  (string)

  storage.model = ''  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_FUJITSU_MHT2040AH'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

```

For those who are interested, here is part of my .config (only including what I think might be relevant):

```
#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=m

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3
```

----------

## dob

Same problem here, it used to work, but now my USB hd no longer gets mounted (ivman says something about not mounting it because it doesn't look like a removable device)

----------

## afabco

bookmark

----------

## Headrush

perfervidquidam, using /etc/pmount.allow doesn't exclude you from using custom rules. If you use this in combination with a custom udev rule it works fine and stays constant.

The problem is the the driver itself reports a property of not being removeable. Maybe newer pmounts/HAL have changed, but this used to be the solution and using pmount.allow and a custom udev rule works flawless for me.

----------

## perfervidquidam

I got it to work with something as simple as this:

   <ivm:Match name="hal.info.udi" value="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_7bb7f6c0_dc36_49c4_bea3_871cd633df08">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

   </ivm:Match>

The udi is the one for the volume I want to mount. 

I do have a question though. It mounts using pmount and tries to mount it as a bunch of other types before getting it right.

 *Quote:*   

> NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
> 
> VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.
> 
> VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.
> ...

 

Is it possible to tell ivman or hal to mount it as XFS to begin with? It's weird that it knows the fstype in lshal yet doesn't use the volume.fstype to mount it.

----------

## Truzzone

I have the same problem with ivman:

ivman says something about not mounting it because it doesn't look like a removable device

with my usb hd with ntfs partitions   :Sad: 

Any suggestions?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device /dev/sdc1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable

 

The problem is that I change a lot of hds and if I write a custom rules with UDI I mount only one hds.

It's possible to mount all hds without setting always time in config with it's strings?   :Question: 

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## iulica

Check this topic, it seem to answer your question.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471648.html

----------

